# comp resets



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

hey i know this is heat related hence the reason im posting here,

last night while playin some games my proc got to the point where it restarts the comp automatically, is there a way to edit the temp this happens at?

im ideling around 40

its a intel celeron d 352 3.2ghz, and a msi mobo.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

no you can't if you do you will melt the chip (i realy don't see how you got it to restart i got mine up to 59c (i turned off fan instead of up woops)and it did not restart)


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

i dont see how either but its always done this to me, even on my old celeron 600mhz and my athlonxp 3200


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

What temp is the alarm set to let you know it is too hot. Also, we need to know your specs for this rig so we know what it should be.


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

well no alarm is showing and dont even know if ones in the bios is enabled,

specs are

intel celeron d 352 3.2ghz
msi mobo,
ati radeon 9550 256mb agp 8x, 
1gb ram, 1 512 kingston and 1 512 of pny,
80gb western digital hdd,

also have an intake vantec 80mm fan on front and 2 of the same fans as exhaust, one on the top and one on the back. and running stock cpu cooler


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Download and run *SensorViewPro* and report the temps both at idle and when playing a game. Report those back to us.

Did you use Artic Silver or the factory pad when you put the CPU/Heatsink together? Also, which direction is your Heatsink fan blowing? 

Note: I will eventually get this post correct, forgive for the edits.


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

well i run speedfan and at idle it reports around 38-42 idle

sensorview is showing around the same for idle, give me a few min for under load temp


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yes that is what it is for me my load is aroung 49-50 max 46-47 after around 30 min for a control on his


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

with american chopper open, and sitting at main menu didnt go above 49,

ill load another and try again for another reading


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what is your cpu laod temp? and what power supply do you have?


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

52 in brothers of arms acutally playing a game


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> what is your cpu laod temp? and what power supply do you have?


supply is what came with case,


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

also how fast should the stock p4 and celeron coolers spin? mines only turning like 1100rpm


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

spin it up mine spins at 1600 atleast and 3600 under load


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

cant control mine thro speedfan, do have some questions tho

booted into bios and checked
cpu shutdown is 85 degrees celcius,


also i noticed a smartfan temp, its set to 60 deg cel. what the heck is this lol?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the 60 c is when it turns the fan up all the way


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

ok, ill turn it down to say 40 and see how that helps.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

id go with 53


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

extra noise will not bother me lol this comp is in the front room and usually have the tv on anyways, and im down to 33-35 idle now, and running 2krpm, so ill try my game again and see how it does


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

ok that is good


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

well aint been over 50 yet sofar so good lol


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

ok didnt crash on me, so thanks guys,


----------

